

Creating word clouds using image processing methods - szhorvat
http://mathematica.stackexchange.com/questions/2334/how-to-create-word-clouds/

======
jasondavies
See <http://www.jasondavies.com/wordcloud/> for a version that uses JavaScript
and canvas for bitmap-based collision detections.

~~~
szhorvat
Looks interesting, thanks for sharing it! Your algorithm is also based on the
same "spiral out" technique described by Jonathan Feinberg on StackOverflow.
(It's also what I used in my reply to that Mathematica.SE question.) Heike's
solution is interesting because is always finds the tightest possible fit with
a not-very-bad performance (the image processing operation used can be
implemented in terms of correlations, which can be fast when done using fft).

